# Any notice more bugs with MRV since non BETA



## spnkzss (Jan 2, 2008)

I am noticing quite a bit more skipping and actual drop outs since I started paying for it. Running on my own wireless N network. Ran the BETA without issue.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Being on DECA, I haven't had these at all.


----------



## lflorack (Dec 16, 2006)

spnkzss said:


> I am noticing quite a bit more skipping and actual drop outs since I started paying for it. Running on my own wireless N network. Ran the BETA without issue.


I still have my two HR20's hard-wired to my wired/wirelless 'N' network for now (will convert to DECA eventually) and have had no issues at all since the beta ended.


----------



## j2fast (Jul 15, 2007)

I was ethernet during the beta then rolled over to DECA, I haven't noticed any problems since the beta ended.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I went DECA as well so can't say I have. Is one of your receivers connected to a WET610N?


----------



## cnmurray8 (Jun 19, 2008)

I went from ethernet to diy deca and have not had any problems at all. It seems to run better now.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I know people don't want to hear this, but I'll say it again .. Wireless & Powerline are NOT good choices for MRV. If they happen to work for you, Great! Count yourself lucky. But the reliability and quality of the connection is very much hit or miss.

Even in a working wireless configuration, your environment may change (perhaps a neighbor buys a new 'N' Router that starts to "compete" with yours in RF). For anything close to reliable you should choose DECA or Wired Ethernet with DECA getting the edge due to it being optimized for MRV.


----------



## plehrack (Aug 21, 2006)

I have had what appears to be HR24 specific issues with pad from a show recorded on an HR24 not showing up on my other DVR's. Aside from that, MRV/DECA has been awesome. There are several other HR24 specific issues that aren't MRV related, hopefully they will get fixed and well start to see more MRV features.... like recording conflict manager across multiple DVR's and a master multi-DVR Todo list.

Peter


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Mixed DECA/ethernet implementation here and haven't had a problem at all.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm getting exactly the same results as when it was in beta. :shrug:

Mike


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> I'm getting exactly the same results as when it was in beta. :shrug:
> 
> Mike


+1 (with hardwired ethernet here)


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Being on DECA, I haven't had these at all.


I haven't had them on my Ethernet setup either. I do know this: I spent about $80-90 on a wireless adapter and it's sitting on a shelf collecting dust.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> +1 (with hardwired ethernet here)


I have the same type of setup and I think it's better than it was in beta.

Rich


----------



## jimtew (Jun 2, 2010)

I had a few, ( once a minute continuously?) primarily "playback failed" messages from the HR24 to the H24. Stuttering, freezing, video drop out.

First, I forced the newest software on the HR24---which should have already been there, since the install occurred after the date of release.

Then, I unplugged every piece of DTV equipment in the house and left for two hours. When I reconnected everything I had to do a reset on the H24.

Then, this morning, there was a new software download for the H24 (also on the HR21-200).

Following these events, I'd say, 99% of all issues are resolved. The system has a little delay in trick play. I needed to make some minor changes in my DIR-655 to get Network service to work. The original installer inadvertently attached the powered DECA to a dead cable. It had been a long day.


----------



## jbharr1 (Oct 19, 2007)

i am still on a wired ethernet setup and it works fine but one of my HR20-700's now reboots on it's own at least once a day. I think the hard drive is failing because I've had issues with recorded material on it before I entered the MRV beta but they think the ethernet setup is the problem. Sending a tech tomorrow to look at it.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm on DECA and Whole-Home DVR Service (MRV) has been flawless.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

j2fast said:


> I was ethernet during the beta then rolled over to DECA, I haven't noticed any problems since the beta ended.


Same here. I had 5 ethernet connected boxes during the beta, and now have 7 DECA-connected boxes. Both set-ups worked equally well and bug-free.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

4 dvr's ethernet and will be adding 2 h21's ethernet real soon.
flawless.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

Mine has been *rock solid*, DECA-DECA, DECA-Ethernet, Ethernet-DECA and Ethernet-Ethernet.


----------



## dondude32 (Apr 3, 2003)

Deca here. Mrv has worked much better for hd content. Use to get pixellation and audio drops using wireless.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

spnkzss said:


> I am noticing quite a bit more skipping and actual drop outs since I started paying for it. Running on my own wireless N network. Ran the BETA without issue.


I'm still on my own home network and MRV is working quite normally. (and well, for that matter)

SWM/DECA install Friday morning, if all goes well.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Easy check... Pull it off the network and see if the behavior persists.. Since it's suspect I assume you are not putting "critical" programming on it now?

Yeah not having that MRV location or server would seem inconvenient but how long did we live without it?:grin:

This is the big hole with unsupported MRV, now you'll have to prove its the receiver/dish and not your environment even if MRV should have no effect on the issue...

Don "we be outlaws now:nono:" Bolton



jbharr1 said:


> i am still on a wired ethernet setup and it works fine but one of my HR20-700's now reboots on it's own at least once a day. I think the hard drive is failing because I've had issues with recorded material on it before I entered the MRV beta but they think the ethernet setup is the problem. Sending a tech tomorrow to look at it.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Something else affecting your environment has changed.

How much more leafy are the trees now than then? Has a new nearby mechanized business unit added a shift? New AC or heat pump compressor? Washer or dryer? When dusting did the "housekeeper" move the units even a smidge?

So many things inside or outside can effect wireless signal via interference or even a slight change in location. Other devices added to your network, even a new furniture item in signal path (or path reflection).

The code the hardware is using is the same (or had stability enhancements if you have recently been updated). The fact we are running unsupported didn't change the service quality something else in your environment did.

If you have to invest to go hardwired, you might as well just do DECA and let D* manage the environment for you. With wireless you'll be chasing the sweet spots constantly as environmental factors change.

Wireless networking is to streaming video what rabbit ears were to analog off air TV.

Don "happily hardwired till the mega SWM16 hits the marketplace" Bolton



spnkzss said:


> I am noticing quite a bit more skipping and actual drop outs since I started paying for it. Running on my own wireless N network. Ran the BETA without issue.


----------



## nettodtv (May 27, 2010)

Playback has been great, only problem is I have to reset my H24 to update the shows that are recorded on my HR 20-100.


----------



## fishman (Jul 13, 2007)

Runs great on wired Ethernet. No problems before or after the beta.


----------



## tooloud10 (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm on wired Ethernet using Cat-5 cable and I seem to have more dropouts now that the beta is over. The beta was 99% solid in its performance and now I'm at about 60% solid performance. I don't understand it at all--all the tests I do show that I've got the bandwidth available in the house but even SD shows drop out quite a bit.

Are there some settings I can tweak on my router or something?


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> I know people don't want to hear this, but I'll say it again .. Wireless & Powerline are NOT good choices for MRV. If they happen to work for you, Great! Count yourself lucky. But the reliability and quality of the connection is very much hit or miss.
> 
> Even in a working wireless configuration, your environment may change (perhaps a neighbor buys a new 'N' Router that starts to "compete" with yours in RF). For anything close to reliable you should choose DECA or Wired Ethernet with DECA getting the edge due to it being optimized for MRV.


I second this post completely.

Was running Wireless N with 99% perfect playback of MPEG4 stuff. With no apparent changes a recording would be jumping so bad could not watch and the next day played perfectly.
Never could play OTA HD recordings VIA wireless N.

Got DECA installed the afternoon just after D* ended Beta and have never looked back, works flawless. I really enjoy the reliability of Deca.

J C


----------



## tooloud10 (Sep 23, 2007)

jcwest said:


> I second this post completely.
> 
> Was running Wireless N with 99% perfect playback of MPEG4 stuff. With no apparent changes a recording would be jumping so bad could not watch and the next day played perfectly.
> Never could play OTA HD recordings VIA wireless N.


I'll third that post. Wifi is for easily accessing the Internet via smartphones and laptops. It's not a very good solution for a permanent networking setup.

You made my ears perk up with a mention of MPEG4, though. I've been having lots of stuttering problems when watching programs that I recorded last year, specifically old SD episodes of Comedy Central Presents recorded from Comedy Central HD from last July, while I can stream brand new HD episodes of The Daily Show just fine without a single stutter.

It's my understanding that anything ever recorded on CCHD would be MPEG4, but could I be wrong? Anyone know why 12-18 month old SD shows would have problems but brand new HD shows stream just fine?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

tooloud10 said:


> It's my understanding that anything ever recorded on CCHD would be MPEG4, but could I be wrong? Anyone know why 12-18 month old SD shows would have problems but brand new HD shows stream just fine?


This could be that the physical location of the older program on your HDD may be experiencing issues .. In other words, your HDD may be showing early signs of failure. It's possible a surface scan could improve this, though. (you have to get into diagnostics mode)


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

I had run the beta MRV on a Powerline adapter system that I had purchased for the testing quite awhile ago. After the public beta testing ceased we thought we were seeing occasional issues that didn't seem to be there earlier so we took Doug's advice and switched to DECA yesterday, which also entailed a new antenna, SWiM and now using the cable system that was built into the house and no longer using the wiring that D* had previously installed to het the two HR2x running in the system. Everything is working and the HR2x seem to be working much faster, especially using the skip functions, over what had been the results using the Powerline adapters.

It took me awhile to decide to spend the money for the Whole Home system, but D* only charged me for the DECA adapter for the router and the service call, which totaled just over $76.00, and everything else was provided by D* at their expense. We are happy with how this turned out and now our whole system is once again fully supported by D*.


----------

